# The Birth of something better



## Truckmechanic (Jun 18, 2010)

Well I started thinking the chatterbait over again. I just didn't have much confidence in the old one so I wanted to make something I felt better with. So I took the old bait..






Then found a Extra spinner that I had in colors that I love, Sexy Shad or Foxy Shad as Booyah calls it. . . 





And when everything was said and done, this is what I ended up. It also has a few strands of red in the isn't visable...I called it Sexy shad on the rag...


----------



## TheRookieFD (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks awsome. Very inventive. let us know how it works.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 21, 2010)

lol



> I called it Sexy shad on the rag...



you better get that patented! :LOL2:


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks good.. and the graphic name is epic


----------



## bassassassin8 (Jun 24, 2010)

Sweet bait, good luck w/ it


----------



## Jim (Jun 25, 2010)

:LOL2: 

no comment!


----------



## Truckmechanic (Jun 26, 2010)

I have yet to catch anything on it. Soon as these fish come out of transition I am hoping to stick a few with it.


----------

